# havin bit of problem



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I know that the sessions are doing me soooo much good and I feel better than I have in a long while.. so why, over the past few days, have I lost all motivation to do the sessions? I keep thinking that missing one night wont cause any problems, then the next night the same thing.. I am trying to fight this frame of mind but just worried that I might ruin it all.Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You might be thinking conciously and or subconciously during the holidays here that you have other things to be doing perhaps.It is however super important to not miss days and stick to the schedule, a major part of how HT works is by repititions. This is very important.We may get side track by what is going on in life or you may be somewhat board with the reptitions, but like I said very important. This will make a difference in the success of your progress.I am sure a few others have experience some similar thoughts.I would reread this from Mike http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...y;f=11;t=001341 and this"The Three Keys to the successful use of hypnosis for self improvement and personal growth are self motivation, repetition and believable suggestions. 1. The motivation to change must come from within you. If you are trying to change because someone else wants you to "lose weight" or "stop smoking", the chances are greately reduced that the hypnosis will work. For example, I've worked with many people for weight loss or to quit smoking who came to me because their physician or spouse wanted them to change. These people do not respond as well to the hypnosis as those who really want to change. Those who came because they wanted to quit smoking or lose weight responded quickly and easily. Before you start to use hypnosis for your self improvement, you should get it clear in your own mind why you want to change. This clear intention to change will help the hypnotic suggestions to take hold and manifest themselves in your everyday life. 2. To really work well, suggestions must be reinforced by repetition. Most of the habits, feelings and emotions we want to change are deeply implanted in our subconscious mind and will not just "go away" with one set of suggestions. Most of the time, the hypnotic suggestions need to be repeated on a regular basis until you notice a change. This is one reason that most specialists in hypnosis give clients cassette tapes of their sessions so they can listen to them every day. It's also the reason why hypnosis tapes you buy can work so well. You get to listen to them every day or often enough that the suggestions become permanently a part of you. There is no way to predict how long it will take to see change. It will depend partly on your motivation and commitment. 3. The third key to the successful use of hypnosis for personal change is believable suggestions. If you are to accept a suggestion, your mind must first accept it as a real possibility. Telling a chocoholic that chocolate will be disgusting to them and will make them sick is too big a stretch for the imagination. If a suggestion like this even took hold, it would only last a short time because it would be so unbelievable to a real chocolate lover. In cases like this, one of the successful weight loss suggestions I use is that the next time the individual eats chocolate, it will not taste quite as good as the time before. This is far more acceptable and believable to most people. Then, with enough repetition over a period of time, chocolate loses much of it's positive taste and control over that person." http://www.hypnosisandu.homestead.com/ Hope this helps Valtaya.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

valtaya - I went through this too. I think I was just fighting the need to be so darned disciplined about it. One night my mind just said no and wouldn't change so I didn't do it. But I had to catch up. From then on though I never skipped. On those night when I didn't want to, I would tell myself to put it on and not worry about making sure i got anything out of it. And that helped - I still found myself falling under it.nancy


----------

